# Canadian Horses - Color and genetic



## Paygaze (Jul 30, 2011)

Canadian horses are well known to be black, chestnut, brown or believe it or not, grey. Time has change as lately a few Canadian horses have been registered has been ash white or cream white or palomino. Nathalie Levesque had publish a very good article to demystify the genetic and color in horses to conclude that even if a horse is white to the eye it might be palomino. We just bought Theta, an ash white Canadian and we are going to have her tested for the cream dilution gene. I was told that if I breed her to a bay stallion, we might end up with an Isabelle horse. If Theta is sired by a cream diluted stallion, then we might have a cremello Canadian. The question is how many color is there in the Canadian horse breed and should we have Theta sired by one of the stallion bay or palomino to introduce a new color in the breed? The attached pictures does represent different colors and shade...chestnut with flaxen mane, bay with cream nose, black, burn chestnut and white. Any opinion on introducing new colors?


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Interesting. I am learning quite a bit about Canadians tonight... before last week I never knew they existed!


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I do believe Theta came up in discussion between me and a friend elsewhere. Creme IS in Canadien horses. Let me see if I can dig up all the stuff


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

This is Lambert Lambert Theta, right? If so, her sire is a palomino. Her dam is flaxen chestnut. If she were a double creme dilute, she would have pink skin and blue eyes.

http://www.canadianhorselink.com/mares/evitaBelle010.jpg that would be her dam...i used to have a picture of her sire somewhere...but can't find it now. He was a very golden palomino though.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Schmucki Pharraud Lambert - Light Palomino Canadian Horse Stallion by Jonathan Coco Pharraud 4659 out of Lambert Rex Coquine 6075 by Brandy Creek Pierrot Rex her sire, that is, if this is Lambert Lambert Theta...although I can't imagine there being more than one super pale palomino Canadien named Theta out there..LOL


----------



## Paygaze (Jul 30, 2011)

There are two Theta, Lambert Lambert Theta (register ash white) and her grandmother Deschambault Elite Theta (register brown bay) so it is definitively makes only one unique ''white Theta''. We are currently having Theta tested for her color and my guess is that it will come back as being palomino like her father Lambert as her skin is black. Theta's dam was chesnut and had a superb conformation that was pass down to Theta. She will be breed early next season but we have not decided on the stallion yet; Trigger, the red bay stallion, Tja Mahal, the palomino stallion or Paygaze the chestnut flaxen mane stallion...


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'd almost guarantee she'll come back as a palomino. Someone told me that the creme was hidden for a while in the blacks, as a single creme gene does jot express on a black. She is a lovely mare that I admired the first time I seen pics of her


----------

